#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Yamaha AW 2400

## sis

Hallo forumleden
Zijn er hier gebruikers ervaringen met deze yamaha AW 2400 ?

AW2400

sis

----------


## frederic

geeuw...

Zie er uit als zoveel zaken die je binnen de 2 jaar door verkoopt.
Een zoveelste variant van een "alles in één doosje"

----------


## bones2001

> geeuw...
> 
> Zie er uit als zoveel zaken die je binnen de 2 jaar door verkoopt.
> Een zoveelste variant van een "alles in één doosje"



Ja slaapverwekkend he...
Helemaal als je zou weten hoeveel hits er al uit zulke doosjes zijn gekomen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Niks mis met zo'n ding, lekker compact en alles erop en er aan.
Heb deze nooit gebruikt, maar wel z'n voorgangers in de AW serie.

----------


## dokter dB

heb ervaring met de 1600...
als sequencer...
werkt prima wel beetje complex in de bediening maar als je eenmaal weet hoe alles werkt is het te gek...
geen laptops met PT en lullige firewirekabeltjes meer

----------


## sis

@ Frederic
Het is niet zomaar een doosje, bij nader onderzoek is gebleken dat dit toestel is opgebouwd rond de O2R met alles erop en eraan .
Ook is gebleken dat Regie Pexten ( de man achter Milk-inc enz... ) nog steeds afmixt op de O2R met tientallen hits over heel de wereld.

@ bones2001
Alles goed met de EAW' kes en bedankt voor de reactie

@ Dokter dB 
Ja inderdaad, complex zijn zulke toestellen altijd wel een beetje geweest .
Ik ga er mij toch eentje aanschaffen ( +/- 1700 euro ),
Kan ik thuis lekker mijn opnames doen met verschillende synt's en daarna de studio induiken waar ik mijn wav's kan importeren in protools of syncen via midi-clock 

allemaal bedankt voor de reacties

sis

----------


## frederic

> @ Frederic
> Het is niet zomaar een doosje, bij nader onderzoek is gebleken dat dit toestel is opgebouwd rond de O2R met alles erop en eraan .
> Ook is gebleken dat Regie Pexten ( de man achter Milk-inc enz... ) nog steeds afmixt op de O2R met tientallen hits over heel de wereld.
> 
> @ bones2001
> Alles goed met de EAW' kes en bedankt voor de reactie
> 
> @ Dokter dB 
> Ja inderdaad, complex zijn zulke toestellen altijd wel een beetje geweest .
> ...



1700€??
Nondedju daar kan ik 2 goeie preamps mee aanschaffen of een paar goeie mics.

Heb ooit eens een DPS24 vanb akai geprobeerd. Op papier kon hij 24 tracks simultaan opnemen, tot we het uittestten... De processor sloeg voortdurend tilt. we hebben van armoede moeten het boeltje in 16bit 44Khz zetten.

Toen we eindelijk klaar waren met opnemen, moesten we het boeltje exporteren naar een PC. man man man, 2 uur heeft dat geduurd tegen dat een 1/2uur aan wavebestanden waren overgezet.
We hebben ook geprobeerd iets van 3 min af te mixen op het toestel zelf. Wat reverb compressie en wat EQ op de groepen. Meer dan 1 uur om de 20 tracks naar een stereotrack te bouncen!! Het duurde dan nog eens 15min om het op CD te branden.

Nooit meer koop ik die "alles in één doosjes"

----------


## bones2001

Ha Sis,
zo complex zijn ze nou toch ook weer niet ?
En als je hier mee overweg kan, kan je ook op de 
meeste digitafels weer aardig vooruit.
Het leuke van de workstations vond ik dat je met
het ding op schoot en een goede headphone lekker 
relaxed overal een mixje kon maken  :Big Grin: 

Oh ja, en die subjes doen het prima hoor  :Wink:

----------


## sis

Frederic, ik begrijp dat je met een Akia problemen hebt gehad
maar ik denk dat yamaha toch één van de marktleiders is op dit gebied

Als ik een nummer maak  op de AW 2400 zal ik het hier eens plaatsen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## bones2001

Ben ik je effe voor Sis,
heb hier een kladblokje wat op een AW16G gemaakt is.
Keyboard, gitaar,bas en zang direct in de recorder.

http://www.downthebasement.nl/greenergrass.mp3

----------


## sis

> Ben ik je effe voor Sis,
> heb hier een kladblokje wat op een AW16G gemaakt is.
> Keyboard, gitaar,bas en zang direct in de recorder.
> 
> http://www.downthebasement.nl/greenergrass.mp3



Eh voila, dat bedoel ik  :Wink: 
Als het op een AW 16 G kan dan kan het zeker op AW 2400  :Big Grin: 
bedankt 
sis

----------


## bones2001

Nummertje weer verwijderd voordat ik het straks op de radio hoor,
gespeeld door een andere artiest   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

Tja bones 2001, kreeg vandaag bericht van mijn leverancier dat ze de AW2400 niet meer leveren, ik hoop alsnog op een AW 1600
sis

----------


## bones2001

Sis,
mijn leverancier heeft de AW2400 nog wel op de site staan,
wil wel vragen of ze hem nog leveren ?

----------


## sis

> Sis,
> mijn leverancier heeft de AW2400 nog wel op de site staan,
> wil wel vragen of ze hem nog leveren ?



Bedankt voor het aanbod maar ik heb ondertussen ook niet stilgezeten en heb iemand anders gevonden.
Blijkbaar gaat de AW 2400 uit productie , raar  :EEK!: 
sis

----------


## frederic

tja, is totaal geen competitieve prijs hé. Met 1700 kan je veel meer doen op basis van een laptop hé.

----------


## frederic

> Nummertje weer verwijderd voordat ik het straks op de radio hoor,
> gespeeld door een andere artiest



Van welke artist heb je het hier geplaatst?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jacob

> tja, is totaal geen competitieve prijs hé. Met 1700 kan je veel meer doen op basis van een laptop hé.



Misschien wil niet iedereen 2000 euro aan een laptop uitgeven om daarna 2000 euro aan preamps te kopen. En Software en plugins etc. En wat dan ook nog niet probleemloos werkt.

----------


## sis

Inderdaad Jacob, dat is helemaal juist.
Ik beschik wel over vrij uitgebreide toshiba laptop, maar ik hoor toch hier en daar dat vista nog niet stabiel genoeg is om cubase enz... te draaien
sis

----------

